# Suche PDF-Programm indem ich die PDF Größe eingeben kann.



## Yougle (17. November 2008)

*Suche PDF-Programm indem ich die PDF Größe eingeben kann.*

Hallo,

Ich muss in 3 Tagen ein Dokument im pdf-Format abgeben, das maximal 4MB hat.

Mein Worddokument hat viele Bilder und ist 35MB groß.

Mit pdf24 bekomme ich es in sehr guter Qualität als 16MB pdf.

Mit FreePDF XP kann ich mir auch eine 11MB Datei in mittlerer Qualität erstellen. Ich kann es auch als ebook in eine 1MB Datei verkleinern, aber die Qualität der Bilder ist dann unzumutbar. 

Kennt ihr ein Programm (möglichst Freeware) indem ich die Zielgröße eingeben kann und dann meine 4MB Datei bekomme?

-Danke


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2008)

*AW: Suche PDF-Programm indem ich die PDF Größe eingeben kann.*



			
				Yougle am 17.11.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich muss in 3 Tagen ein Dokument im pdf-Format abgeben, das maximal 4MB hat.
> 
> ...



wie groß sind denn die bilder, die du verwendest? also: wieviel kb hat jedes bild bzw. wieviel MB haben die zusammen?


----------



## Burtchen (17. November 2008)

*AW: Suche PDF-Programm indem ich die PDF Größe eingeben kann.*



			
				Yougle am 17.11.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich muss in 3 Tagen ein Dokument im pdf-Format abgeben, das maximal 4MB hat.
> 
> ...


Wie Herbboy schon gesagt hat, hängt das von der Qualität der Bilder ab - ein Konverter mit Zielgröße ist mir nicht bekannt. Je nachdem, welchen Konverter du benutzt, such mal in den Optionen nach den Einstellungen für Bildergröße /-optimierung. 

1) Muss das PDF nie ausgedruckt werden? Dann reichen 72 dpi (anderenfalls sollte ich auf 300 bestehen, wenn nichts von 2) fruchtet, 200 oder 150).

2) Probier mal verschiedene Kompressionseinstellungen (JPEG-Algorithmus wird verwendet). Wenn keiner deiner Konverter eine entsprechende Option bietet, die Quellbilder neu öffnen und mit geringerer Qualität als JPEG (oder PNG mit weniger Farben bei Strichzeichnungen) abspeichern. Natürlich die Originale behalten.


----------



## Yougle (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche PDF-Programm indem ich die PDF Größe eingeben kann.*

Ja die Quallität der Bilder könnte ich noch ändern. Am Anfang war das Worddokument über 140MB groß.. Habe die Bilder schon alle von 3264x2448 auf 1024x768 runtergerechnet und wieder neu eingefügt, aber das war extrem zeitaufwendig und die wollte ich dafür nicht opfern. Wenn man bei einem PDF Ersteller die Zielgröße auswählen kann wäre das halt mit einem Klick erledigt.

Und nein, ausgedruckt werden soll die PDF Datei nicht, da nehme ich die Worddatei.

Bei den PDF Programmen die ich habe kann ich gar nichts einstellen. (Oder ich weiß nicht wo). Gibt es so ein Programm in dem ich die Bildqualität bestimmen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche PDF-Programm indem ich die PDF Größe eingeben kann.*



			
				Yougle am 18.11.2008 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es so ein Programm in dem ich die Bildqualität bestimmen kann?


 du kannst zB mit irfan-view  gleich mehrere bilder auf einmal die auflösung ändern und ich meine auch die kompromierungsstufe.

du musst aber halt bedenken: wenn du jetzt 20 bilder hast in 1024x768, und jedes ist dann zB 100kb groß, dann hast du halt deswegen schon ~2MB. kleiner als jpg kann pdf auch nicht machen, jpg ist ja schon komprimiert. daher halt die frage, wieviele und wie groß die bilder sind.


man muss sich auch fragen, ob für bilder innerhalb einer pdf 1024x768 nicht eh viel zu groß gewählt ist. diese auflösung reicht ja schon für nen fotodruck "postkartengröße" aus, um auf den ersten blick gestochen scharf zu sein ^^


----------



## Yougle (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche PDF-Programm indem ich die PDF Größe eingeben kann.*

Ja, wie gesagt, is schon klar, das ich die Bilder alle kleiner machen kann, aber das FreePDF XP bekommt ja auch ne 1MB Datei hin, dann muss es ja auch irgendwie ne 4MB Datei gehn.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche PDF-Programm indem ich die PDF Größe eingeben kann.*



			
				Yougle am 18.11.2008 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wie gesagt, is schon klar, das ich die Bilder alle kleiner machen kann, aber das FreePDF XP bekommt ja auch ne 1MB Datei hin, dann muss es ja auch irgendwie ne 4MB Datei gehn.


mach doch nochmal "mittlere qualität" mit weniger bildern und/oder vorher qualitativ "verschlechterten" bildern.


ps: warum muss es <4MB sein?


----------



## Yougle (19. November 2008)

*AW: Suche PDF-Programm indem ich die PDF Größe eingeben kann.*

Wohoo hab die Lösung.

In Word auf ein Bild klicken -> Grafik formatieren -> Bild -> Komprimieren -> "Übernehmen für alle Bilder" und "Drucke: 200dpi" auswählen, "Bilder Komprimieren" und "zugeschnittene Bereiche löschen" markieren -> OK und schwubs war die Worddatei nurnoch 3,8 MB groß und die PDF somit auch.. Und jetzt hab ich Bilder, die auch noch mit 200% zoom scharf sind 

Danke trotzdem für die Mühe..


----------

